# Editing .mobi files?



## TheSeagull

Is there a way to edit .mobi files? I've got a .mobi file that needs the table of contents corrected (linking) but can't find a program to do it, is it possible?


----------



## Anju 

I personally don't know, but surely someone will answer you that knows if it can or cannot be done.


----------



## Jeff

TheSeagull said:


> Is there a way to edit .mobi files?


Not without hacking it.

The source file that creates Mobipocket files ends with the extension OPF. That can be modified to compile a modified .mobi or .prc file.


----------



## Carld

I haven't actually done it, but I think you can do it with Calibre and Word or other editor.

Assuming there's no DRM to worry about, Calibre has a mobi2oem (mobi2opf maybe?) script or something similar to "explode" a mobi file into it's bits and pieces. There will be an html file in there that is the actual ebook content. Open the html file, edit, and re-build it. I'm assuming Calibre can rebuild the file back into an ebook. If not, mobipocket will.

Again, I haven't done this myself, though I do something similar with mobipocket, and it works okay.

Carl


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Either Stanza or Calibre can export a non-DRMed MOBI file to an HTML file, which will allow you to edit the file. You can then convert it back to MOBI. I have done this quite a few times.


Mike


----------



## modkindle

if non drm mobipocket creator


----------



## savio

jmiked said:


> Either Stanza or Calibre can export a non-DRMed MOBI file to an HTML file, which will allow you to edit the file. You can then convert it back to MOBI. I have done this quite a few times.
> 
> Mike


What does "non-DRMed" mean?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Most ebooks sold through Amazon, Barnes & Noble, and other major booksellers have some sort of copy protection, aka "digital rights management" or DRM.  If that is present, you can not simply convert from one format to another and, generally, can't open a book on a device which it is not intended for -- even if the format is otherwise compatible -- because there's no key to the DRM lock.

There are also a lot of books that don't have DRM -- aka non-DRMed or open format -- available mostly from places like Smashwords.  Those usually come in multiple formats but if not they can be converted because there's no lock on them.


----------

